# Need Info on rides near Fremont



## tahoskier (Aug 5, 2002)

I'm staying a whole week in the Fremont area and need info on any rides. I'm looking for an after work ride without much traffic and with a good climb to it. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

Not many hills within the town itself. If you go south about 10 miles, there is Mt. Hamilton (4000').


----------



## Nate Haler (Jul 14, 2004)

*have you tried contacting an LBS in the Fremont area?*

They'll probably have some good suggestions.

Definitely do Mt. Hamilton (or part of it), it's a fine ride with a big hill and little traffic. Heck, you might want to do that ride every day!


----------



## scooby (May 10, 2004)

*Calaveras Rd.*

It doesnt get much better than calaveras rd. between 680 in Sunol and 
680 in Milpitas. 

scooby


----------



## dansjustchillin (Apr 28, 2005)

Nate Haler said:


> They'll probably have some good suggestions.
> 
> Definitely do Mt. Hamilton (or part of it), it's a fine ride with a big hill and little traffic. Heck, you might want to do that ride every day!


lets see. there's bicycle garage, those guys seem to know what they're talking about but are extremely snoby about it. performance, i doubt any of the current employees ride. the guy at fremont schwinn doesnt know much about anything. rei i'm not sure about but last time i was there thier bike department was hurting. tri-city sporting goods is another place to go if you're looking to waste time. really bicycle garage is the closest thing to a bike shop fremont has. but like i said the guys there have the wrong tone which tends to make me not want to go there. as much as i'm starting not to like eden bicycles in castro valley i'm almost positive they could tell you where people are riding. only go into cyclepath if you want to be lied to and ripped off, those guys know sales not bikes. there used to be alot more good shops around, kinda sucks that this is what we are left with.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

scooby said:


> It doesnt get much better than calaveras rd. between 680 in Sunol and
> 680 in Milpitas.
> 
> scooby


No question. Calaveras is one of the great roads to ride in the Bay Area. Connect it with Palomares for a nice 100K loop. We like to start in Fremont, ride down to Calaveras, up to Sunol, down Niles Canyon to Palomares, up Palomares to Dublin Canyon, then back to Sunol through Pleasanton. Then we go back Calaveras the other direction. For an extra challenge, we turn left off Calaveras on Felter and do the steep climbs up to Sierra, then make our way back to the start.


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

mohair_chair said:


> No question. Calaveras is one of the great roads to ride in the Bay Area. Connect it with Palomares for a nice 100K loop. We like to start in Fremont, ride down to Calaveras, up to Sunol, down Niles Canyon to Palomares, up Palomares to Dublin Canyon, then back to Sunol through Pleasanton. Then we go back Calaveras the other direction. For an extra challenge, we turn left off Calaveras on Felter and do the steep climbs up to Sierra, then make our way back to the start.


The Calaveras/Dublin/Palomares loop is the Primavera metric century, held a couple of weeks ago. The Primavera full century adds Altamont and Patterson passes out to Tracy. You can find maps here: http://www.fremontfreewheelers.org/primavera.html


----------

